# Driving question.



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think it is great that all he does is walk around in harness.

You need to be carefull that he does not pull any weight at his young age.
What a good job for him as he matures to help in the garden, it will teach him patience too.

As long as the harness fits and you do not put much weight behind him, 25 lbs or so max, at his age and size, he is still growing, I would keep doing it.

My friend taught her horse patience, by harnessing him up and ground driving around her big stable to water horses, he had to stop and stand at each bucket while it was filled.

I would love to see a photo. If you don't want a critique you better pm me.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree. If he's not pulling too much weight 'til he gets older, I think it's great that he's learning to drive. Again, as long as the workload isn't too heavy, I can't see anything wrong with doing so. And keep in mind you can always ride him later on. My trainer has said (and I can testify to this) that ones who have been broke to drive first are often easier to break to ride. Good luck with him. Have fun.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a horse who loves to drive, too. Problem is, he is a terrible driver. He speeds, runs stop signs, runs kids over and even flips off cops. I just don't know what to do with him.....














Sorry, I couldn't resist!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Allison you have a very bad pony!!! And aren't you in law enforcement yourself? Tisk, Tisk. That pony needs to be thrown in solitary!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes yes....but don't you see....preachers kids are always notorious hell raisers, aren't they?


----------



## Stormyy (May 1, 2012)

The only stuff he would be pulling is like weeds and the little garden tools. light trash that appears in our yard :/ and the wagon is made of milk crates so it might weigh 5-10 pounds. Ill try to get a pic posted soon! And it has taught him patience i will drive him everywhere. Ive drove him around the area and he has to wait while i talk to friends and whatnot.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think it sounds like you both are off to a good start. I take it you don't get into the cart. I need a photo, I need to get pilgrim to help in the garden and gosh knows he needs some patience.


----------

